

Ask HN: Favorite Project Management Solutions? - stanley

We're a small web startup with a CEO in New York, a CMO in Vancouver, a CTO with 4 developers in San Francisco, and a small outsourcing team offshore.
We use Git for SCM, but we haven't found an ideal solution for communicating everything else.<p>Taking into perspective our fractured company structure, what project management solutions can you guys recommend?<p>I know this question has been asked in the past, but like all other software, the options keep changing.
======
bayareaguy
I think it all depends on your feature requirements and employee skill set.

My former company got along pretty well with our own mix of Trac/SVN for code
and engineering issues, Request Tracker for trouble tickets, ScrumWorks for
iteration management and MediaWiki for all other stuff.

------
btakita
Pivotal Tracker <http://www.pivotaltracker.com/> and You Track
<http://www.jetbrains.com/youtrack/>.

------
shaddi
There was a great article about this very topic two weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=912141>

------
projectileboy
I recommend Redmine.

